# Y'all see Montoja hit that truck?!



## granfire (Feb 27, 2012)

One of the weirdest things to happen on a track...I am sure by tomorrow there will be a video on youtube...


----------



## ETinCYQX (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes, I saw the aftermath anyway. It's not supposed to be on. Something good is.

. I'm joking, of course. (mostly). Daytona is a bit...lame after the 100 Acre Wood though. Makes me want to mute it and read out pace notes. "Four hundred, easy left. One hundred, easy left. Repeat.)


----------



## granfire (Feb 27, 2012)

hehehehehehehe...

OH MY GOSH, IT'S THE BIGON!!!!!

Tide stock is going up as we speak....


----------



## ETinCYQX (Feb 27, 2012)

I have to ask, where was the truck parked? Was it on the track? Was it under a green flag? I didn't see it, just the fire and the massive gouges from the trailer


----------



## granfire (Feb 27, 2012)

it was doing it's round, blowing crud off the track.

And of course they bragged they had as many cameras as never before...of course the ONE CORNER where the interesting stuff happens... BLIND SPOT CITY....


----------



## Carol (Feb 27, 2012)

Still waiting for the green flag drop!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 28, 2012)

That was scarry as hell.   I am so happy he and the truck driver got out with out harm.
I must say I enjoyed the race even if my favorite driver(s) did not win


----------



## granfire (Feb 28, 2012)

I guess the jet blower drivers will now have to wear Hahn's device and fire proof suits, too. :lol:

I wonder if they put the truck in the museum...

It was one strange race weekend, that's for sure!


----------

